# Roo's first big groom



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well although I love her fur long, the weather and practicality has finally won over and today I decided to go for it and take a good bit off. We're headed back to Cornwall for Easter so the shorter coat will be better for the beach. Here's the Before and After pic.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it!!! She looks beautiful.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww she's beautiful xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Roo looks stunning. 
Enjoy Cornwall, beaches and the resulting car boot full of sand


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great Job Clare....Enjoy Cornwall, well jel!!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

lovley Roo


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

She looks so smart. You have done a really good job. Hope you all enjoy the Easter break.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Fab job, she looks lovely. 

I wish I was as nifty with the scissors. Alvy's coat is quite shaggy just now and we dont have a groomers appointment until the end of April. I predict a month of nightly de matting ahead for me (as well as a lovely shaggy cockapoo).


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love her cute haircut. That is what I want Molly to look like when she gets her first haircut


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Clare
Roo looks great after your brilliant cut. Rafferty looks very similar to the before picture at the moment and the scissors will have to come out in the next day or two as we are off to Cornwall as well in April. I can't bear the thought of sand and sea water in his long coat but I do love him to look scruffy  Did you use thinning scissors (1 blade or 2) or just straight cut? You've made such a brilliant job of it. Wish me luck


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Roo looks lovely! Jenna has just had her holiday haircut, Meadow is having hers tomorrow, little does she know! I've had a haircut too, so we'll all be smart ready for the Isle of Wight next week


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great job Clare, I'll fetch Mable dwn when I get a minute!!!!! They are so similar, even down to the texture of fur on their backs x


----------



## Bev13 (Jan 29, 2013)

Well done Clare, Roo looks Fab. That's what I want Lexi to look like x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Roo the Poo looks wonderful .. great hairdo Roo  

Enjoy your holiday Clare xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks wonderful, I was wondering how even I would be able to get Dudley's coat when I finally have a go, be pleased if I can get it as good as this - I had been thinking that when I've got the table and all equipment perhaps I will leave him long as it should be easier for me to do - but the thought of his long coat on the Cornish beaches this summer - in a campervan.... hmm, me now thinks a haircut will definitely be the thing to do!! Hope you have a fab time and it warms up a bit for you, still there are some nice dog friendly pubs there to warm up in!!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Aww she looks lovely Clare, brother Kody is still a hair bear his fur is sooo long. Have a great time in Cornwall xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Jo .. I would love to see photos of Kody and never forgetting Beau  

Please post or email me an update ... beg please beg xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Roo looks great! Did you use the clippers or scissors? x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

loopyloo said:


> Hi Clare
> Roo looks great after your brilliant cut. Rafferty looks very similar to the before picture at the moment and the scissors will have to come out in the next day or two as we are off to Cornwall as well in April. I can't bear the thought of sand and sea water in his long coat but I do love him to look scruffy  Did you use thinning scissors (1 blade or 2) or just straight cut? You've made such a brilliant job of it. Wish me luck


Hi, I used clippers with a 1 & 1/4 inch comb attachment on her body, scissor cut her face, legs, around her bum, hips to give her a waist and her upper chest to show her neck. I start with my regular scissors and then trip up any blunt cuts with my thinning scissors (just 1 blade). I was quite nervous as her coat shows the cut much more than Obis does (black and curly is very forgiving!) but I think once you get going you just get on with it...lol. Good on you for deciding to do Rafferty yourself. You know what you like and don't like and you're in control. You can always go on a grooming course to add to your confidence, that's what a few of us on here did about 18 months ago. 

Good luck with Raffertys cut and don't forget to post before and after pictures  .


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Roo looks gorgeous ,I bet you are pleased with the result I know I would be. Have a good holiday x x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Roo looks totally gorgeous! X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh fabulous job Karen 

She looks gorgeous .... You'll be the envy of many people on your hols with 2 gorgeous poos by your side 

Have a great time

xxx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

She looks fab Clare, can't believe how grown up she is


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

CLARE! I dont know how I missed this thread....but she looks GREAT!!!!!!!!!! so cute.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Jedicrazy said:


> Well although I love her fur long, the weather and practicality has finally won over and today I decided to go for it and take a good bit off. We're headed back to Cornwall for Easter so the shorter coat will be better for the beach. Here's the Before and After pic.


I love Roo's haircut. Molly is going for one next Saturday and I am scared she will end up looking horrible. I love her shaggy fur so would only want it trimmed. Her face needs work cause her eyes are getting too covered. I love Roo's haircut so when I go to the groomer what would I ask for to have her look that way?? Is there any specific instructions I should give her? I don't want her too short cause she is only 11 lbs so she would look way too skinny.

Will attach a few pics of her. They kind of seem like they have the same wave to them Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Roo looks gorgeous! Roo, Mabel, Millie and Dexter could all be from the same litter!


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Peppers in for her first full groom week after next! I'm tempted to go shortish!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Pepper is really cute. Try a short cut. It is good for the summer and it will grow back.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

dio.ren said:


> I love Roo's haircut. Molly is going for one next Saturday and I am scared she will end up looking horrible. I love her shaggy fur so would only want it trimmed. Her face needs work cause her eyes are getting too covered. I love Roo's haircut so when I go to the groomer what would I ask for to have her look that way?? Is there any specific instructions I should give her? I don't want her too short cause she is only 11 lbs so she would look way too skinny.
> 
> Will attach a few pics of her. They kind of seem like they have the same wave to them Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!



Hi, Molly is such a cutie and im sure she'd still look pretty no matter how she is cut. I used clippers with a 1 & 1/4 inch comb attachment on her body, scissor cut her face, legs, around her bum, hips to give her a waist and her upper chest to show her neck. I start with my regular scissors and then trip up any blunt cuts with my thinning scissors. I would recommend taking some photos of what you like to the groomers with you and be VERY specific about what you don't want (e.g. Don't shave nose etc. ). Good luck!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi, Molly is such a cutie and im sure she'd still look pretty no matter how she is cut. I used clippers with a 1 & 1/4 inch comb attachment on her body, scissor cut her face, legs, around her bum, hips to give her a waist and her upper chest to show her neck. I start with my regular scissors and then trip up any blunt cuts with my thinning scissors. I would recommend taking some photos of what you like to the groomers with you and be VERY specific about what you don't want (e.g. Don't shave nose etc. ). Good luck!


Thanks so much for your help really appreciate it. I am going to show her a link to Roo's picture and bring your instructions I hope that is ok with you. I like that you have the before and after shot that way she can see what I want.


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

She is very pretty!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw what a great job you've done  perfect x


----------

